# Chocolate Coffee Souffle



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

Chocolate Coffee Souffle

3 Tbl. all purpose flour
3 Tbl. unsalted butter
1 1/2 cups milk
12 oz bittersweet baking chocolate, coarsely chopped
1/2 cup brewed strong coffee
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1/2 cup granulated sugar 
5 egg yolks
7 egg whites
Confectioners sugar 

Preheat oven to 375º. Melt butter in a sauce pan over low heat, whisk in flour and milk and cook until it thickens. Stir in chocolate and stir constantly until it's melted. Remove from heat and add coffee, vanilla, and half the sugar. One at a time, add the egg yolks while whisking constantly. 

Butter a 2-2 1/2 quart soufflé or baking dish. 

In a perfectly clean and dry bowl , whisk the egg whites to soft peaks and gradually whisk in the remaining sugar and continue to whisk until the peaks stiffen. Gently fold the egg whites into the soufflé base and pour into the prepared baking dish. 

Bake 35 - 40 minutes until the soufflé rises 2 inches above soufflé dish. Dust with confectioners sugar and serve immediately because the soufflé will deflate in less than two minutes.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 15, 2005)

Mish, you're on a roll!   These all sound so good.   Chocolate is GRAND!


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

Mish, this just may be the recipe that gets me to make a souffle!


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 15, 2005)

Jkath, be sure to give it a try!  They're not as hard as I thought they'd be to make.  I was very nervous the first time, but it turned out with no problems.


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

I was VERY reluctant to give this recipe out. So, don't tell any one about it. Suggestion: Serve it with the strawberry champagne sauce (I posted under fruit) & of course, serve with champagne.

Note: I didn't see a catagory for souffles, so I posted it here.


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Jkath, be sure to give it a try! They're not as hard as I thought they'd be to make. I was very nervous the first time, but it turned out with no problems.


 
Same here, PA. Once I made my first cheese souffle & saw how beautifully it turned out & how easy it was, I was never intimidated by a souffle again. (I actually tip-toed 'round the house while it was in the oven  )


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Mish, you're on a roll! These all sound so good. Chocolate is GRAND!


 
Speaking of Grand, PA...there's a Grand Marnier (sp, sorry), I've been tucking away for a special souffle-worthy event.


----------



## PA Baker (Jun 15, 2005)

I was the same way mish!  I made sure I was home alone when I made it.  I didn't want hubby making noise!

You're right, there isn't a specific category for souffles.  I'll move this to the general desserts category.  It might fit better there.

Grand Marnier?  Mmmm.  Bring it on!


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

Thank you PA. Hoping there will be a souffle catagory under desserts, & more cooks/chefs will contribute their recipes.  Soft spot in my heart for this delite.


----------

